# "Camo Dipped"



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Decided to have my Savage (.22-250) Walnut stock "camo dipped" in Kings Desert Shadow. Just got it back today and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

How much did that cost? and where did you get it done?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

It was $85 for the stock. Lee Mecham with Black Ice Coatings out of Spanish Fork did it. His number is 801-798-8281. Tell him Mike Dutson referred you. I am quite pleased, and you can have your entire gun dipped if you want, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Was that a wood stock? I have a wood stock for my 243 and a synthetic and was thinking about doing one in Snow Camo and one in the Desert shawdow.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Never mind re-read your first post.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate doing it again!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool! I have a plain old black Benelli that I wouldn't mind getting a camo job for.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That is nice. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a fair price and a nice pattern.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Way cool!

Do you know what other camo patterns he has?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

That looks great!! I just found this site, I assume it is the same as mentioned. http://www.blackicecoatings.com/ I have a gun or two I would like to get done too.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that is his website. I think he can get most popular patterns and then some!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I have a special deal to get a new R15 and the only scope to match the Max1 HD camo I can find will cost as much the rifle. So, this will be a great option if he can do the Max1 camo. I must say that your rifle looks better than any of those on his site.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for the info! I have a special deal to get a new R15 and the only scope to match the Max1 HD camo I can find will cost as much the rifle. So, this will be a great option if he can do the Max1 camo. I must say that your rifle looks better than any of those on his site.


I have a Nikon Coyote Special on my R-15 VTR, and it looks good. But I still cant shoot that gun worth a darn! Have you looked at the Coyote Special Huge? It comes in Max-1...


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Thanks for the info! I have a special deal to get a new R15 and the only scope to match the Max1 HD camo I can find will cost as much the rifle. So, this will be a great option if he can do the Max1 camo. I must say that your rifle looks better than any of those on his site.


In case you didn't see, here's the finished product after I had my scope done (i also had the bolt Teflon coated)...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What kind of scope did you have put on there? Looks great!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info! I have a special deal to get a new R15 and the only scope to match the Max1 HD camo I can find will cost as much the rifle. So, this will be a great option if he can do the Max1 camo. I must say that your rifle looks better than any of those on his site.
> ...


This is the one that has my eye, carbine w/ collapsible stock








The coyote special is just the one I was referring to; the only one I am aware of in the max1. My buddy's father in law works for Remington, so that $400 for the scope is about what the rifle will go for. I could save you all of the frustration and take that R15 off of your hands; I have a very sweet shooting Savage 223, but I figure that with an auto loader you don't have to be accurate, right? Just fast on the trigger, so I have heard. 
Legacy-any particular reason for not having the rings dipped? I was thinking I would do that too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You are getting a KILLER DEAL for your VTR! I dont even want to tell you what I paid 

Here are the accessories I have on mine... maybe some ideas for yours?

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=660187

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=512128

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... ber=553559

PS: I have the VTR with the collapsable stock too.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

> Legacy-any particular reason for not having the rings dipped? I was thinking I would do that too.


I'll eventually have it done. It was kind of an after thought. When I put it all back together, it was obvious that I should have had them done at the same time!  The scope is a Bushnell Legend. I wasn't sure I wanted to "dip" an expensive scope, but with the results that I got, I wouldn't hesitate. The scope is actually pretty dang nice for the price. It's a 5-15X40 with a mil-dot reticle.


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice thanks for the tip


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You are getting a KILLER DEAL for your VTR! I dont even want to tell you what I paid
> 
> Here are the accessories I have on mine... maybe some ideas for yours?
> 
> ...


Those little doodads sure add up. Since you are so unhappy with it, I could get you a very sweet shooting Savage and a 10/22... :mrgreen: 
I think it will be a while, hoping to get one that has been returned at 60% off of retail.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Those little doodads sure add up. Since you are so unhappy with it, I could get you a very sweet shooting Savage and a 10/22... :mrgreen:
> I think it will be a while, hoping to get one that has been returned at 60% off of retail.


I keep toying around with getting rid of the VTR but just cant seem to do it. I keep thinking that I should hold onto it for some reason, but cant really come up with a good reason to keep it either. I would really like to buy a Cooper or a Dakota rifle, but cant justify it without selling this one.

If you are ever in the mood to head out to Lee Kay, you are welcome to shoot mine and decide how you feel about it (and if you really want one after all... or you could just re-sell it!) I bought a brass catcher from Brownells for the range and am interested in seeing how well it works.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the offer! I may have to give it a try.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

just got my sons sbe back from black ice coatings I had all metal parts coated in brown Teflon and the stock and forearm covered in brown tiger stripe ..This is the best thing sense sliced bread,I'm going to send several more guns down to them when I get the cash .


----------

